# Albino Red Top Zebra and Cherry Red Zebra



## ladyluck777 (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey you guys. I currently have an Albino red top zebra but am looking to add a cherry red zebra to my tank. Is this possible or will I have problems with them?


----------



## LeeKai (May 1, 2009)

What size is he? how many other fish and what size tank?


----------



## ladyluck777 (Apr 20, 2009)

55 gallon w/ assorted. hongi, peacocks, pandini, duboisi, bumblebee, blue haps, etc.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Yes it is possible, but anytime you add fish to an established tank there can be conflicts. Also, if the fish are opposite sex then crossbreeding is an issue too.


----------



## ladyluck777 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks Dave! Is there any way to sex my current zebra, without venting? (Not comfortable with doing that...I don't think I'd be very good!) LOL


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Unless you have seen this fish spawning or carrying eggs, then visual sexing is not very accurate, short of venting.


----------

